# الى عالم الsokkia تفضلوا برفق



## عبدالباقى الامين (4 أبريل 2009)

اخوانى الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . الى كل من يعمل على اجهزة ال sokkia اليكم برامج لصنع ملف sdr من نقاط اكسل وذلك للمساعدة فى عملية التوقيع (upload ) كل ما عليك عمله كا لآتى :- باستخدام lisp يسمى pt كون ملف التوقيع واحفظه txt .ويكون حفظه اجبارى على سطح المكتب ,ثم افتحه طبعا عبارة عن ملف notepad ثم من قائمة تحرير ثم استبدال انسخ ال space والصقه فى بحث عن ثم فى السطر الثانى اضغط مرتين بالمسطرة واعمل استبدال الكل وذلك لتقليل ال space واحفظ الملف.
افتح البرامج واكتب له اسم الملف مثلا po.txt
وسمى اى ملف للsdr كالاتى:- مثلا gg.sdr بعدها على طول يصنع ملف sdr


----------



## هانى عامر (5 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا ونرجو المزيد*​


----------



## المساح10 (5 أبريل 2009)

ابداااااااااااااااااااااااع يا باش مهندس عبدالباقى


----------



## مساح جديد (5 أبريل 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــرا على الموضوع الرائع 

ونتمنى منك إضافة شرح لأحد اجهزة السوكيا لان خبرتي عليه قليلة وشكرا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وزادكم شرفا بالعلم


----------



## الهندسي 80 (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي عبد الباقي


----------



## ROUDS (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخى
ولكن هل من شرح مبسط لبرنامج الdsr
حيث انى حملت البرنامج من المنتدى ولم اجد اى شرح ولو بسيط للاستفاده منه
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى rouds انت عاوز شرح غير المكتوب فوق دا , افتكر انه شرح وافى


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (5 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (9 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
بس اذا تكرمت شرح مع مثال
وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (10 أبريل 2009)

كل ما عليك عمله كا لآتى :- باستخدام lisp يسمى pt كون ملف التوقيع واحفظه txt .ويكون حفظه اجبارى على سطح المكتب ,ثم افتحه طبعا عبارة عن ملف notepad ثم من قائمة تحرير ثم استبدال انسخ ال space والصقه فى بحث عن ثم فى السطر الثانى اضغط مرتين بالمسطرة واعمل استبدال الكل وذلك لتقليل ال space واحفظ الملف.
افتح البرامج واكتب له اسم الملف مثلا po.txt
وسمى اى ملف للsdr كالاتى:- مثلا gg.sdr بعدها على طول يصنع ملف sdr


----------



## مهندس ديدو (11 أبريل 2009)

مع كامل الاحترام لاجهزه سوكيا لكن ليست هى الاجهزه المرجوه


----------



## مهندس ديدو (11 أبريل 2009)

لو تكلمنا عن توبكون نرى انها الوحيده ذات اعلى مصحح ميول واعلى non prism يصل الى 2000 متر الاعلى فى العالم اعلى دعم فنى فى مصر اعلى مركز صيانه فى مصر صاحبة اعلى مبيعات فى مصر والاشهر كل هذا ليس من فراغ نرجو الاحترافيه فى التعامل مع المحطات المساحيه نحن نحترم ما نقول


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (12 أبريل 2009)

الاخ مهندس ديدو افتكر ان اجهزة السوكيا , اجهزه محترمه ودقيقه ومؤديه دورها هو اصلا غير برامج الرفع والتوقيع ماذا تريد من اجهزة التوتال استيشن عموما سوكيا او لايكا او غيرها, يوجد استعمال قليل لبقية البرامج الاخرى , وانت اذا عاوز شرح اوبرامج لاجهزة الليكا مرحب بيك مليون هات سؤالك وان شاء الله اجاوبك. والسلام


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (3 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
اخي العزيز انا من المتابع لبرامجك الممتازه ولكن لي بعض الملاحضات على مواضيعك
في البدايه ارجو ان لا تئخذها بمئخذ الطعن او المذمه
اولا هناك عصبيه في ردودك كانك في جبهة قتال
ثانيا مواضيعك غير مكتمله من ناحية الشرح او الشرح غير مفهوم
اخي العزيز ارجو ان تراعي ان رواد هذا المنتدى على جميع المستويات فيها العالي وفيها االمنخفض
بسبب ممكن انك تتستخدم هذه البرامج وغيرك لم يسمع عنها
واخيرا ارجو منك العذر اخي العزيز وسامحني اذا اسئت اليك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (3 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز ممكن ترفق اللسب pt وترفق مثال على ذلك
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (5 مايو 2009)

اخى يعقوب جزاك الله خيرا على ملاحظاتك - وانا كذلك عندى ملاحظات على ما قلت -اين الطن والمذمه التى رجمتنى ؟ بها ويا اخى انا اصلا لو ما عاوز الاخوان تستفيد ماكان رفعت شى كان ممكن اشارك بالشكر فقط - ثم ثانيا هل كل الناس البترفع برامج يتقنوه جيدا ام محتمل ان يعرف فيه بعض الشى او لا يعرف فيه اى شى -ويا اخى ما تفتكرنى انا عالم كل شى انا طالب بتعلم واعتذر لردودى لوكان فيها طعن او مذمه لاحد -لكن قصدى ونيتى سليمه وكونك تمثلنى فى قتال دى بالغت فيها كثير وانا اعتبرتك الآن كانك تقاتلنى وانت اذا عندك ملاحظات لاخوانك ونصح ارجو ان تكون بالرقه والحكمه لا باسلوبك هذا - ثم اخى اين الشرح المو واضح ؟ فى اى شى هل كل مارفعت شرحه غير واضح ؟ هنالك اشياء كثيرة وجدتها فى الملتقى ولم اجد لهاشرح ولم اعاتب واجبر من رفعها ان يشرحها لى - وآخير انا اعلم ان بالملتقى علماء اريد ان اتعلم منهم واجو ان اتعلم منك انت الاول واذا بخلت بعلمك انت حر ما فى حد بيجبرك على شى وانا كل مارفعته هو تطوع منى وجزء اعرفه وجزء لا اعرفه وهذا هو القصد من الملتقى ومافى حد كامل وكل شخص قابل للخطأ والنسيان والمعزرة اخى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (5 مايو 2009)

اخى الكريم يعقوب - جزاك الله خير على ملاحظاتك - لكن اخى انا نيتى طيبه وما اقصد شى فيما قلت بالطعن والمذمه وما رجمتنى به - والآن انت بتنصح ام بتقاتل ؟ ارجو ان تراعى الحكمه والرقه فى نصح الاخوان - وانا يا اخى طالب علم مثلك - وكل مارفعته ما يلزم ان اعلمه كله -كل الذى رفعته هو مجرد تطوع واجتهاد منى - واين الشرح المو واضح ؟ فى الملتقى اخذت اشياء ولم اجد لها شرح ولم اجبر احد ان يشرحها لى وهل كل الناس البترفع ما عندها من برامج عالمه تماما بما رفعته ؟ الواحد ممكن ايكون عارف شى بيسط او ماعارف وما فى حد كامل- الناس تناقش مع بعض وهذا هو فائدة الملتقى وانا اعلم انا بالملتقى علماء ارجو ان نستفيد منهم لكن اخى هنالك آخرون عاوزين شرح لاشياء بسيطه ممكن الواحد اجتهد قليلا ويعرف ما كل الاشياء يلزم شرحها. وآخيرا ارجو المعزرة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز عبد الباقي الامين بعد التحيه
ارجو منك الا تفهمني غلط وانا اعتذر عن اي اسائه او كلمه جارحه بدون قصد
وفقنا الله واياكم لنفع الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (5 مايو 2009)

العفو يا اخى يعقوب وان شاء الله ما يحصل الا الخير


----------



## abdolkadr (6 مايو 2009)

جزيت خيرا على طول ايامك


----------



## عرفه السيد (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود يا هندسه


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (14 مايو 2009)

ياخى معنى استبدال وتحرير ومسافة للتقليل ما المقصود بالضبط لتفعيل الملف وجزاك اللة كل الخير


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (14 مايو 2009)

ثم من قائمة تحرير ثم استبدال انسخ ال space والصقه فى بحث عن ثم فى السطر الثانى اضغط مرتين بالمسطرة واعمل استبدال الكل وذلك لتقليل ال space برجاء توضيح اكثر لهذة الخطوات وشكرا


----------



## ali992 (14 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير......*


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (14 مايو 2009)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​تريدون شرح لبرامج صنع ملف الsdr  اليكم الآن فى خطوات وصور واضحه :-
ملف الاحداثيات افتحه بالاكسل واحفظه على txt tab delimited
 ه هذا هو space انسخه 
الصق فى بحث الصق فى استبدال ب ثم اضغط مرتين بالمسطرة واضغط على استبدال الكل 
وهذا هو الملف المطلوب قبل التحويل مباشرة
لاحظ ال space  الآن تقلص 
- هذا الجزء خاص بالبرامج افتحه وانظر ماذا صار

- 

وهذا هو ملف ال sdr  النهائى المطلوب


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (14 مايو 2009)

آسف ان كنت فاكر ان الصور بتنزل الآن ارفقه لكم بملف


----------



## زغلى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير*​


----------



## عمرو مساحة (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عيلكم 
اريد شرح لبرنامج سوكيا لينك وكيفة النقل من والي التوتال ستيشين
وشكرا لكم جميعيا


----------



## lemos2006 (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
يوجد شرح لبرنامج ال sdr علي المنتدي وهو علي الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t185858.html
اتمني من الله ان يعم النفع للجميع


----------



## alsaket (10 أبريل 2010)

لو تكرمت شرح مفصل لجهاز سوكيا طريقة التسقيط اوتوقيع النقاط طريقة المحطات الحرة او تحديد نقطة الجهاز


----------



## ايمن محمد أحمد (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (11 أبريل 2010)

*باختصااااار كتبت فأبدعت ؛ و نثرت مواضيعك هنا و هناك​
و تمايلت صور الكلمات و هى مرتدية كامل زينتها و فى أوج بهجتها
قرأتها مرارا و لم أمل بل ازددت انبهارا و احتراما لموضوعك الراقى
دعنى أخبرك سرا : " مواضيعك دائمااا تجذبنى الى هناااااااا "
أعشق سحرها و قراءتها و المكوث بين ظلالها الوارفة
تقبل مرورى و سلامى و تحياتي
مع اطيب امنياتي لك بالتوفيق​
[font=arial (arabic)]دعاء​[/font][font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]الهي قد تحاببنا ومنك الحب والعهد
فنرجو فوقنا ظلا حين الحر يشتد​[/font]​[/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]لنا ولأهلنا عفو ومنك العفو يمتد
ومغفرة ومنزلة جنان مالها من حد​
*[/font][/font]


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (11 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الف خير مهندس حودة ويجعلك من عباده المتقين ,العفو اخى الكريم انى عبد ضعيف راجى رحمة الله , نسال الله ان يرحمنا جميعا , لك منى ألف شكر .


----------



## medhat abdo (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مع اطيب تمنياتى بدوام التوفيق


----------



## loutfey (12 أبريل 2010)

عافاكم الله جميعاً
اذا امكن من الذين لديهم معرفة واسعة بجهاز Sokkia ارسال ملف عن كيفية ادخال المعلومات الى الجهاز


----------



## mostafa afify (13 أبريل 2010)

*ممكن تساعدنى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة اخى العزيز 
انا جربت اللى انتا كتبتة فى المرفقات لكن البرنامج مش عاوز يطلع الملف مش عارف اعمل اية يا ريت تفيدنى فى حل المشكلة دة
ولك منى اجمل تحية


----------



## لؤي سوريا (13 أبريل 2010)

برنامج جميل 
بس في مشكلة كبيرة بهذا البرنامج
وهي أنه لا يقبل أكثر من 10 خانات بالنسبة للاحداثيات
يعني وعلى سبيل المثال لوكانت الأحداثيات كالتالي:
Y=2353016.227
x=599506.365
عندها يعطي البرنامج رسالة خطأ
وذلك لأن عدد الخانات في الأحداثيات y هو 11خانة
يبدو أن البرنامج صمم على أساس خانتين بعد الفاصلة (أي المجموع الكلي 10 خانات(مع الفاصلة طبعا))
هل من أحد لديه الخبرة لتعديل البرنامج؟
نرجو المساعدة


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (13 أبريل 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133647.html ارجو الضغط على الرابط وستجدون الشرح


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (13 أبريل 2010)

جزااك الله كل خير


----------



## o0mano0 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (26 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (26 أغسطس 2011)

thanks


----------



## كبل (27 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## newbarabas (20 مارس 2012)

*ياجماعة عاوز حد يشرحلى ازاى انقل الداتا عن طريق الكارت*


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (21 مارس 2012)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (21 مارس 2012)

جــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (21 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## abuhicham (21 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء *


----------



## NOORALDIN (22 مارس 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا ونرجو المزيد*​


----------



## mohamed nofal90 (6 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamdy khedawy (6 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا ان شاء الله .


----------



## Elgamhody (19 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (19 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووور


----------



## kazali016 (20 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------

